# LAG - Laguna Blends Inc. (CNSX)



## Userman (20 October 2016)

LAG.V Laguna Blends Signs NFL Champion Marvin Washington

http://lagunablendsinc.com/

http://www.celebstoner.com/sports/s...nfl-star-says-players-need-medical-marijuana/


----------



## Userman (31 October 2016)

*Laguna Announces Deployment of a European Distribution Strategy for Carlsbad CBD Water and CannaCeuticals CBD Skin Care Products*




http://web.tmxmoney.com/article.php?newsid=4763896610777017&qm_symbol=LAG:CNX


----------

